# Uefa Cup 27/11



## A_Skywalker (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 24, 2008)

Valencia should be looking for revenge. Rosenborg has so much problems. The defence is tragical. THe golakeeper has so many mistakes...


----------



## Laguna (Nov 24, 2008)

Milan vs Portsmouth @2.20

Milan started slowly this season but I think they will be stronger in the 2nd part of the season. They have the players, now only need the form. Portsmouth will not be a big threat for them even as hosts.

Good luck


----------



## 30Seconds (Nov 26, 2008)

Laguna said:
			
		

> Milan vs Portsmouth @2.20
> 
> Milan started slowly this season but I think they will be stronger in the 2nd part of the season. They have the players, now only need the form. Portsmouth will not be a big threat for them even as hosts.
> 
> Good luck


Good odds for Milan but I see x.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Laguna (Nov 27, 2008)

30Seconds said:
			
		

> Laguna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laguna (Nov 27, 2008)

You were right.
My tipping las weeks was horrible
See you in the next match


----------

